# The Dog House - Wales 2016



## Jon6D (Feb 25, 2016)

Myself and Vertigo Rod found this place off the back of going to visiting the Lullaby house, they are just a 10 minute walk from each other.

The house is in a compound with a load of stables and and loads of cows surrounding it, as we approached the house you could see no one was no longer living there as some of the windows were broken and the door was half open, as we walked in through the front door, straight in front of us was a new section all boarded out where it looked like they had been keeping a dog, hence the name the dog house.
This was the only part of the house which was being used, the rest of the house was untouched apart from all the belonging had been removed, thats all that was left behind was a old wardrobe and a bed, the house it self was in great condition and it had some fantastic feature inside, flagstone floors, old open fires, some lovely looking beams etc, I loved the old classic old windows and doors and the old home made banister which made me chuckle when I seen it 

Another thing that made me chuckle on this visit was Rod, as we was in the house, I was in the main living room setting up the camera and Rod rather quickly made his way up stairs, so Im setting up and I can here him making a bit more noise than usual and moving around rather quickly, any way as I'm all set up and go to walk up stairs Rod was making his way back down, he didn't look to comfortable and looked like he was ready to leave, I was wondering what was the rush, I had a quick look up stairs and when we went to leave the house Rod pulled on the door and it wouldn't open where I had pushed it so hard to close it behind me, his face looked like he'd seen a ghost as he though we were locked in! lucky enough there was a back door and it was open and we let that way, I went out first and Rod stayed behind taking a photo of the out building, I was over the other side of the fence and shouted to him the farmer was coming haha you should of seen him move All in all a great day exploring with great company, result 




































































































































Thanks


----------



## degenerate (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice one Jon sounds like a laugh. Love the action shot of the escape


----------



## Rubex (Feb 25, 2016)

This is a nice house Jon6D. I love it! The front of the house looks like Lullaby. Really nice photos


----------



## tazong (Feb 25, 2016)

Those sort of old buildings I love , I think you have captured it really well
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Feb 25, 2016)

That's rather nice find Jon, the range with its fittings intact is a rare discovery and the hay rake belongs in an agriculture museum, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 25, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Nice one Jon sounds like a laugh. Love the action shot of the escape


It was a good laugh, I've got another great story to tell about the day but il saving that for the Lullaby house


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 25, 2016)

.....and here I was thinking I was playing it cool. Must say, our explores are never boring!!! Brilliant photos & write up Jon, made me laugh, and wonder what my write up / conflicting version of events will be?!!!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice post. I spotted the home-made banister and its been constructed well, but the gate outside the house looks new.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful cottage....crying out to be saved! Just about all the original fixtures and fittings are still in place, gotta be 
aprox 200years old.I don't think the banister is a home made addition looks like it was installed when the house was built.Splendid report and images, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kate_rose (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful house, that would be stunning if it was done up and had a little bit of TLC! Great photos!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 26, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> I don't think the banister is a home made addition looks like it was installed when the house was built.



Whist I agree that the banister is certainly not home made, no DIY job would have the edges of the rail and newel post beaded, something about the construction of the landing and the filled in window seem to suggest post original build alterations. With another photograph perhaps showing a later boarded ceiling, I personally feel that the landing and banister are the later work of a skilled local carpenter/joiner.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 26, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Whist I agree that the banister is certainly not home made, no DIY job would have the edges of the rail and newel post beaded,



Em, Dirus regarding your quote, well I have two routers in my shop and I would bead all four corners because it takes the eye off the sharp edges when you look at it. And its nice. Probably when it was built it looks like scratch tools were used, this being a small type of plane with Vee shaped iron so when moved along the wood a decorative scratch will appear.
Here's a clue Faithfull Router Bit TCT 3.2mm Corner Bead 1/4in Shank | Power Tools Direct
Mini Edge-Rounding Plane - Lee Valley Tools


----------

